# Clean Bulking 101



## 3752

this article was written buy Dave876 from atomic mucle so all credit to him as it is a very intresting read.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

since I have had so many requests in the last few weeks to help people out with a "clean bulking diet" I figured I would write alittle something up so this could be easily understood, and so the user can make his own diet up using my protocols. Fist let me state that I follow John Berardi's methods of Nutrient timing so the way it works is this:

A.) meals will consist of Protein/Carbs(P+C), or Protein/Fats(P+F). Therefor while eating a P+C meal you will try to eat no more then 10-15g of fat at that time. The same will go while eating a P+F(ie: no more then 10-15g of fat)

B.) Since this is a "clean" bulk ALL sources of food should be from, you guessed it clean food( I will provide a list later)

C.) You should aim for 7-8 meals/day.. Not only will this supply a steady level of quality food, but eating often will keep metabolism, and fat burning trucking all day.

D.) The three most important meals of the day are Breakfast, 1st Post weight training, and 2nd post weight training. These meals should NOT be neglected in anyway to be successful.

Of course while dieting in ANY sense it is a good idea to monitor your progress, and adjust calories as needed( remember we are all different so what I am listing are in fact general guidelines ). Be sure to monitor your progress on the scale, in the mirror, and with body fat tests if you have exposure to them. While either gaining or losing weight you should shoot for no more then 2 lbs. Gain or loss per week. If you are bulking and gaining more then that chances are you are gaining fat and you need to look at your diet to make adjustments. What I suggest for "baseline" numbers are these: (I will use a 160lb example)

Protein- 1.25- 1.5gram X 1 Lb. body weight = 200-240g/day

Fat- .6-.75gram X body weight = 96- 120g/day

Carb- 1.5-1.75gram X body weight = 240-280g/day

If you feel that you are gaining fat then start cutting carbs, and fats down, but never protein! I suggest for a leaner person(10%BF or lower) to start at the higher number X body weight, and work your way up or down as needed, as for a "not so lean" person start on the lower end, and adjust as needed.

A typical weight training day should look like, and I will use a 5 p.m. workout time as an example:

M1- P+C

M2- P+C

M3- P+F

M4-(pre workout) P+ light amount of carbs( ex. Smaller version of Post workout shake)

Train

M5 P+C Preferably bring this in a shaker bottle to the gym and drink a.s.a.p.

M6 -P+C approx. 1-1.5 hours later

M7 P+F

M8 P+F pre bed meal preferably slower acting protein sources ex: casein protein powder, or cottage cheese + a small amount of fat

The post workout shake should consist of:

25-40g of Whey protein powder

50-75g Dextrose powder(powder version of Gatorade will work)

5-10g of glutamine powder ( for recovery)

?g of Creatine if you are using it.

Protein sources:

Chicken breast(grilled with seasoning)

Lean Red meats(count as a P+F meal)

Lean fishes(Tuna most commonly)

Fatty fishes(salmon P+F meal)

Whole eggs(P+F meals)

Egg Whites(P+C meals)

Turkey

Low fat cottage cheese(1-2%)

Protein powder

Jerky

Carb sources:

Oatmeal(not instant)

Yams

Sweet potatoes

Brown rice

Whole grain bread/wraps

Steamed/grilled vegetables

"Healthy" Fibrous cereals ( Fiber One, granola(low sugar) Smart Start, Uncle Sams)

Fat sources:

Nuts( preferably Raw almonds, walnuts, cashews etc&#8230

Flax seeds/ Flax seed oil

Fish oil caps

Natural peanut butter(Don't make it a staple fat though)

Olive Oil

Fats from animals(again not as a staple)

Tips:

-When taking in carbs try to take in a bulk of them during meals 1,PWO,and the meal after so basically make the carbs in M2 your smallest P+C meal.

-Pre-bed meal should be slow digesting protein like casein protein powder, or get used to eating 1-2% cottage cheese To make this alitte easier if you don't like cottage cheese(trust me I used to HATE it) What I do is mix ½ Cup of cottage cheese with ½ scoop of Chocolate protein powder, and pretend it is pudding!

-Make sure you eat every 2-3 hours.

-Take your vitamins!

-Limit alcohol as it reduces Testosterone levels, and also halts the fat burning progress until ALL alcohol is burned.

-Have a cheat meal or two per week. I like to make mine over the weekend. While I actually even cheat "clean" you DO NOT have to as well. When I say that I cheat clean I mean that I will just eat my normal foods except in a larger amount, or I will go out to a restaurant and get say Chicken, Rice, and beans. I am also human, and will splurge once in a while on something that has been tempting me like PIZZA!!

-Try to take in a salad or some steamed vegetables with your P+F meals, the vitamins, and fiber are very important.

-Non- weight training days I feel that you should eat 2 P+C meals(3 if leaner) and they should be the earliest meals of the day. All of your other meals should be P+F.

I recommend either signing up at Fitday.com , or picking up a Calorie guide book so you know how many grams you are getting from particular foods.

-Keep a food log if possible for atleast a few weeks to get a feel of how close you are hitting your numbers, and to also see what is, or isn't working for you.

If there are anymore questions feel free to ask, I hope this will allow you to make your own menu, and help you to understand when to time your meals.

A Ten-Step Strategy To Consistently Eating Clean

Over my past ten years of bodybuilding I have always enjoyed working out. I could never understand people when they said they didn't enjoy training. I love the psyching up pre-workout to reach new heights in strength and intensity, followed by the satisfaction of achieving training goals. However, I can understand it when people say that they don't enjoy eating healthy all the time.

In today's quick fix society everybody wants things done fast and people don't like wasting their limited time. This combined with the overwhelming amount of fast-food restaurants is causing a massive dent in the general public's level of health. People grab a fast bite to eat on the way home from work to save time purchasing and cooking a healthy alternative. Luckily, we as health enthusiasts are more informed with regards to the consequences of following such an unhealthy lifestyle. But, this does not mean we are totally immune to the urges of eating junk food. This article is not just based at bodybuilder pre-contest, as the off-season diet can be just as challenging.

Eating a good quality, high protein meals and resisting junk food when you are 'bulking up' can be incredibly hard. However, it is necessary if you want to look like a bodybuilder year round rather than just when competing. With this in mind I have written a ten-step guide to eating clean consistently in order to get the most out of your bodybuilding endeavors.

1.

Eating For Performance Over Pleasure.

Taking your physique to the next level means eating for optimal performance, recovery and growth. I always notice a huge difference to my training capabilities and ability to increase strength if I have been eating a good, clean bodybuilding diet. After supplying my body with the fuel it needs to run at it's optimum level I feel fully charged, focused and bursting with energy to make that workout really count.

However, I have also felt the reverse (especially while at college) feeling lethargic and no strength as a result of following a poor diet. This experience motivates me to stay on track with my diet plan as I hate not performing my best in the gym. Especially when it has been a result of eating for pleasure i.e. useless junk food. Sure, it is ok to have one cheat meal a week, the problems occur when this becomes a frequent habit. Eating **** all day and then going to the gym only results in a **** workout!

2.

Develop An Effective Eating Plan And Know What You Need To Eat Every Day.

After you have established what your training and physique goals are, whether it be increase muscle size or lose body fat, it is then important to develop a nutritional plan that is going to make your goals a reality. There are many great articles on bodybuilding.com as to what you should eat in terms of the amount of protein, carbs and quality fats and also the total amount of calories you should be taking in depending on your needs (building or cutting up).

When you've determined your nutritional needs its then important to create an effective eating plan based around your lifestyle and how you intend on fitting your healthy eating around your work or college schedule. Plan it out of paper with the various meal timings and what you intend to eat throughout the day. Carry this plan around with you so you can constantly refer to it to keeping yourself on track. After a while the meal timing will become second nature. Also, it is important to plan for any obstacles that might occur and mess up your plan. Always having a protein bar, meal replacements or even fruit available will help you compensate for any shortcomings that might challenge your eating plan.

3.

Recording Your Diet Daily And Calculating Your Nutrient Intakes.

Every day record your diet and the timing of your meals. At the end of the day calculate you nutrient intake for the day. This will allow you to know if you are accomplishing you targeted meal plans or not. It can also be invaluable in analyzing your current progression. If you're not getting progressively stronger or bigger changing your routine shouldn't be the first steps taken, rather you should look at your food intake and see if there are areas in which you can improve. Often, what people plan on eating daily and what they actually do consume can be completely different. Even though this practice of calculating your daily intake can be time consuming it is well worth when you start progressing towards your goals.

4.

Keep A Daily Diet Checklist.

I have found keeping a daily diet checklist invaluable. In this checklist I write down my nutritional requirements such as; eating at least 300g of protein a day, drinking at least 1 gallon of water a day, taking in two tablespoons of flax seed oil per day, perfectly following the post-workout supplement and meal plans every training day, not eating any cheat food all day, consistently recording my diet every day.

I have devised a chart which I use it allows my to tick or cross a box related to one of these tasks above. I strive to get a complete day worth of ticks meaning that I have achieved my diet goals. However, I'm also honest and will cross them when I have not lived up to my plans. This daily reminder keeps me on track and motivated to eat like a bodybuilder consistently.

5.

Constantly Looking For New Exciting Meal Plans For Diversity.

Eating healthy doesn't have to be boring. Many people like to just keep it simple and stay to just chicken breasts and rice. That's fine if you can do that, but another alternative is too seek out tasty and healthy bodybuilding meals. You can be inventive. Use spices when you cook to give your food a added kick, use a wide variety of vegetables and create different salads. In a great book called 'Sliced' author Negrita Jayde has pages packed with enticing meals.

With a bit of imagination, trial and error you can develop a whole range of great tasting meals which not only help you achieve you goals but also assists in preventing the temptation for junk food. I have different meal plans for every day of the week, so that I'm not eating the same dish more than twice a week. This really helps in preventing boredom and keeping me consistent.

6.

Never Go Longer Than 3 Hours Without A Healthy Meal.

It is important to keep your body in an anabolic state and if you're not feeding your body regularly it will go into a catabolic state and begin eating muscle for fuel. This is the last thing that any bodybuilder wants so always have food at hand. I try to eat at least every 2 hours. This doesn't always have to be solid food, but could be a meal replacement or a protein drink with some fruit. As long as you're giving your body fuel to work with you'll be fine. Also, by eating frequently you help prevent cravings for junk food, as when you get too hungry you can end-up desiring fast food to satisfy your hunger. 7.

Devising Alternatives To 'Cheat' Meals

When it comes to your cheat meal, or even cheat day it can be very easy after a long week of healthy eating to go overboard and eat everything you desire and consume loads of useless calories. A good way to avoid this type of excessive bingeing is to devise some good alternatives to cheat meals. For example, a Pizza Hut pizza with loads of toppings can quickly add up to well over 1000 - 1500 calories and about 100grams of fat.

Now that's a lot for the body to deal with and although it might taste good at the time you generally feel sluggish and lethargic afterwards, especially as most people will eat this meal at night and let it sit on their stomachs as they sleep. A good alternative is to make your own pizza. In the supermarkets you can buy the base, then add fat free pasta sauce to it along with chicken, fat free ham and fat free cheese. It can end up tasting pretty good with less then half the calories and fat than the fast food choice.

When it comes to good old' cheeseburgers and fries, again, rather than just heading for the golden arches get some lean beef patties from the supermarket, some whole wheat buns, fat free cheese and steak fries (which have much less fat in them compared to the shoestring variety). You'll still feel like you're having a cheat meal just without the same uncomfortable feelings of being bloated after. You can experiment with your different preferences of cheat meals to create a better choice than the quick-fix fast food offering.

8.

Keep Your Physique And Diet Goals Visible.

Always have your goals in sight. Put them on the fridge, on your desk at work or in your car. Just so that you are constantly reminded what you really want to achieve. This will help keep yourself focused and help curtail any urges that might creep in to spoil your healthy eating day. Whenever you feel weak mentally and just want to pig-out on junk food visualize how you want to look and you'll soon come back in line with your diet plans. The thought of having a great physique that you're proud of sure outweighs the short-lived enjoyment of junk food.

9.

Get A Strong Support Team Who Keeps An Eye On You.

Although bodybuilding is a individual sport we all need a good strong support team who will help us through the mentally and physically tough times. By including your family and friends with your journey they will soon become apart of it. They will be there to stop you when you feel like eating un-planned junk meals, and if they're really great they might even make some nutritious bodybuilding meals for you! Moms in particular can be good at that. So make you quest for physique improvement a team situation and you'll feel much better for it.

10.

Become A Mentor To Someone Else Wanting To Clean Up Their Diet.

Another great way to keep yourself on track is to become a mentor to someone else close to you who wants help improving his or her body. Firstly, they will turn to you as they will view you as a trusted source of information and advice on how to achieve their goals. Then furthermore you will become a role model to them. They see you being strict with your diet and training and achieving great results and they want to do the same. In this situation, being a role model makes you more accountable for your actions as you want to set an example to them that through hard work and discipline they can attain their physique dreams. It is always harder to let someone else down who is counting on you for guidance and motivation, than it is just to let yourself down. Furthermore, you'll feel great by actually making a difference in someone else's quality of life.

I hope that these 10 strategies will help you with maintaining your healthy bodybuilding diet.

Myth and fact

Myth: Fad diets work for permanent weight loss.

Fact: Fad diets are not the best ways to lose weight and keep it off. These eating plans often promise to help you lose a lot of weight quickly, or tell you to cut certain foods out of your diet to lose weight. Although you may lose weight at first while on these kinds of diets, they can be unhealthy because they often keep you from getting all the nutrients that your body needs. Fad diets may seriously limit or forbid certain types of food, so most people quickly get tired of them and regain the lost weight.

Research suggests that losing 1/2 to 2 pounds a week by eating better and exercising more is the best way to lose weight and keep it off. By improving your eating and exercise habits, you will develop a healthier lifestyle and control your weight. You will also reduce your chances of developing heart disease, high blood pressure, and diabetes. (For more information about how to develop and maintain a healthy lifestyle, read Weight Loss for Life, listed in the "Additional Reading" section at the end of this fact sheet.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Skipping meals is a good way to lose weight.

Fact: Your body needs a certain amount of calories and nutrients each day in order to work properly. If you skip meals during the day, you will be more likely to make up for those missing calories by snacking or eating more at the next meal. Studies show that people who skip breakfast tend to be heavier than those who eat a nutritious breakfast. A healthier way to lose weight is to eat many small meals throughout the day that include a variety of nutritious, low-fat, and low-calorie foods.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: "I can lose weight while eating anything I want."

Fact: This statement is not always true. It is possible to eat any kind of food you want and lose weight. But you still need to limit the number of calories that you eat every day, usually by eating smaller amounts of food. When trying to lose weight, you can eat your favorite foods--as long as you pay attention to the total amount of food that you eat. You need to use more calories than you eat to lose weight.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The best way to lose weight is to cut back on the number of calories you eat and be more physically active.

TIP: To buy lower calorie canned fruits, buy those packed in water or juice instead of in heavy syrup.

TIP: To buy lower calorie frozen vegetables, buy those without added cheese, butter, or cream sauces.

Myth: Eating after 8 p.m. causes weight gain.

Fact: It doesn't matter what time of day you eat--it's how much you eat during the whole day and how much exercise you get that make you gain or lose weight. No matter when you eat your meals, your body will store extra calories as fat. If you want to have a snack before bedtime, make sure that you first think about how many calories you have already eaten that day.

Try not to snack while doing other things like watching television, playing video games, or using the computer. If you eat meals and snacks in the kitchen or dining room, you are less likely to be distracted and more likely to be aware of what and how much you are eating. (If you want to snack while watching TV, take a small amount of food with you--like a handful of pretzels or a couple of cookies--not the whole bag.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Certain foods, like grapefruit, celery, or cabbage soup, can burn fat and make you lose weight.

Fact: No foods can burn fat. Some foods with caffeine may speed up your metabolism (the way your body uses energy, or calories) for a short time, but they do not cause weight loss. The best way to lose weight is to cut back on the number of calories you eat and be more physically active.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Natural or herbal weight-loss products are safe and effective.

Fact: A product that claims to be "natural" or "herbal" is not necessarily safe. These products are not usually tested scientifically to prove that they are safe or that they work.

Some herbal or other natural products may be unsafe to use with other drugs or may hurt people with certain medical conditions. Check with your doctor or other qualified health professional before using any herbal or natural weight-loss product.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Nuts are fattening and you shouldn't eat them if you want to lose weight.

Fact: Although high in calories and fat, most (but not all) types of nuts have low amounts of saturated fat. Saturated fat is the kind of fat that can lead to high blood cholesterol levels and increase the risk of heart disease.

Nuts are a good source of protein and fiber, and they do not have any cholesterol. In small amounts, nuts can be part of a healthy weight-loss program. (A 1-ounce serving of mixed nuts, which is about 1/3 cup, has 170 calories.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommends 2 to 4 servings of fruit and 3 to 5 servings of vegetables each day.

A serving =

1 medium apple or orange (no bigger than a tennis ball) or banana

1/2 cup of chopped, cooked, or canned fruit

1/4 cup of dried fruit

3/4 cup of fruit or vegetable juice

1 cup of raw leafy greens (a little smaller than a softball)

1/2 cup of cooked vegetables

Myth: Eating red meat is bad for your health and will make it harder to lose weight.

Fact: Red meat, pork, chicken, and fish contain some saturated fat and cholesterol. But they also have nutrients that are important for good health, like protein, iron, and zinc.

Eating lean meat (meat without a lot of visible fat) in small amounts can be part of a healthy weight-loss plan. A serving size is 2 to 3 ounces of cooked meat, which is about the size of a deck of cards. Choose cuts of meat that are lower in fat such as beef eye of the round, top round, or pork tenderloin, and trim any extra fat before cooking. The "select" grade of meat is lower in fat than "choice" and "prime" grades.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Fresh fruits and vegetables are more nutritious than frozen or canned.

Fact: Most fruits and vegetables (produce) are naturally low in fat and calories. Frozen and canned fruits and vegetables can be just as nutritious as fresh. Frozen or canned produce is often packaged right after it has been picked, which helps keep most of its nutrients. Fresh produce can sometimes lose nutrients after being exposed to light or air.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Starches are fattening and should be limited when trying to lose weight.

Fact: Potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, beans, and some vegetables (like squash, yams, sweet potatoes, turnips, beets, and carrots) are rich in complex carbohydrates (also called starch). Starch is an important source of energy for your body.

Foods high in starch can be low in fat and calories. They become high in fat and calories when you eat them in large amounts, or they are made with rich sauces, oils, or other high-fat toppings like butter, sour cream, or mayonnaise. Try to avoid high-fat toppings and choose starchy foods that are high in fiber, like whole grains, beans, and peas.

The Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommends 6 to 11 servings a day from the bread, cereal, rice, and pasta group, even when trying to lose weight. A serving size can be one slice of bread, 1 ounce of ready-to-eat cereal, or 1/2 cup of pasta, rice, or cooked cereal.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Lowdown on Labels

Often, food labels claim that a product is fat free, low-fat, or light. Because these terms can be confusing, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has defined each one:

Fat free--The product has less than 0.5 grams of fat per serving.

Low-fat--The product has 3 grams or less of fat per serving.

Reduced or less fat--The product has at least 25 percent less fat per serving than the full-fat version.

Lite or light--

These terms can have a few meanings:

n the product has fewer calories or half the fat of the non-light version, or

n the sodium content of a low-calorie, low-fat food is 50 percent less than the non-light version, or

n a food is clearer in color (like light instead of dark corn syrup).

Myth: Fast foods are always an unhealthy choice and you should not eat them when dieting.

Fact: Fast foods can be part of a healthy weight-loss program with a little bit of know-how. Choose salads and grilled foods instead of fried foods, which are high in fat and calories. Use high-fat, high-calorie toppings, like full-fat mayonnaise and salad dressings only in small amounts.

Eating fried fast food (like french fries) or other high-fat foods like chocolate once in a while as a special treat is fine--but try to split an order with a friend or order a small portion. In small amounts, these foods can still be part of a healthy eating plan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Fish has no fat or cholesterol.

Fact: Although all fish has some fat and cholesterol, most fish is lower in saturated fat and cholesterol than beef, pork, chicken, and turkey. Fish is a good source of protein. Types of fish that are higher in fat (like salmon, mackerel, sardines, herring, and anchovies) are rich in omega-3 fatty acids. These fatty acids are being studied because they may be linked to a lower risk for heart disease. Grilled, baked, or broiled fish (instead of fried) can be part of a healthy weight-loss plan.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: High-protein/low-carbohydrate diets are a healthy way to lose weight.

Fact: A high-protein/low-carbohydrate diet provides most of your calories each day from protein foods (like meat, eggs, and cheese) and few calories from carbohydrate foods (like breads, pasta, potatoes, fruits, and vegetables). People often get bored with these diets because they crave the plant-based foods they are not allowed to have or can have only in very small amounts. These diets often lack key nutrients found in carbohydrate foods.

Many of these diets allow a lot of food high in fat, like bacon and cheese. High-fat diets can raise blood cholesterol levels, which increases a person's risk for heart disease and certain cancers.

High-protein/low-carbohydrate diets may cause rapid weight loss--but most of it is water weight and lean muscle mass--not fat. You lose water because your kidneys try to get rid of the excess waste products of protein and fat, called ketones, that your body makes.

This is not a healthy way to lose weight! It overworks your kidneys, and can cause dehydration, headaches, and bad breath. It can also make you feel nauseous, tired, weak, and dizzy. A buildup of ketones in your blood (called ketosis) can cause your body to produce high levels of uric acid, which is a risk factor for gout (a painful swelling of the joints) and kidney stones. Ketosis can be very risky for pregnant women and people with diabetes.

By following a reduced-calorie diet that is well-balanced between carbohydrates, proteins, and fats, you will still lose weight--without hurting your body. You will also be more likely to keep the weight off.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calorie free--The product has less than 5 calories per serving.

Low calorie--The product has 40 calories or less per serving.

Reduced or fewer calories--The product has at least 25 percent fewer calories per serving than the non-reduced version.

Make sure to read the Nutrition Facts Label to find out how many calories are in a food.

Myth: Dairy products are fattening and unhealthy.

Fact: Dairy products have many nutrients your body needs. They have calcium to help children grow strong bones and to keep adult bones strong and healthy. They also have vitamin D to help your body use calcium, and protein to build muscles and to help organs work properly.

Low-fat and nonfat dairy products are as nutritious as whole milk dairy products, but they are lower in fat and calories. Choose low-fat or nonfat milk, cheese, yogurt (frozen or regular), and reduced-fat ice cream.

For people who can't digest lactose (a type of sugar found in milk and other dairy products), lactose-free dairy products can be used. These are also good sources of protein and calcium. If you are sensitive to some dairy foods, you may still be able to eat others, like yogurt, hard cheese, evaporated skim milk, and buttermilk. Other good sources of calcium are dark leafy vegetables (like spinach), calcium-fortified juice, bread, and soy products (like tofu), and canned fish with soft bones (like salmon).

Many people are worried about eating butter and margarine. Eating a lot of foods high in saturated fat (like butter) has been linked to high blood cholesterol levels and a greater risk of heart disease. Some research suggests that high amounts of "trans fat" can also cause high blood cholesterol levels. Trans fat is found in margarine, and in crackers, cookies, and other snack foods made with hydrogenated vegetable shortening or oil. Trans fat is formed when vegetable oil is hardened to become margarine or shortening, a process called "hydrogenation." More research is needed to find out the effect of trans fat on the risk of heart disease. Foods high in fat, like butter and margarine, should be used in small amounts.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Myth: Low-fat or no fat means no calories.

Fact: Remember that most fruits and vegetables are naturally low in fat and calories. Other low-fat or nonfat foods may still have a lot of calories. Often these foods will have extra sugar, flour, or starch thickeners to make them taste better. These ingredients can add calories, which can lead to weight gain.

A low-fat or nonfat food is usually lower in calories than the same size portion of the full-fat product. The number of calories depends on the amount of carbohydrate, protein, and fat in the food. Carbohydrate and protein have about 4 calories per gram, and fat has more than twice that amount (9 calories per gram).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Be a "Sensible" Consumer

If you don't know whether or not to believe a weight-loss or nutrition claim, check it out! Find out more about nutrition and weight loss by reading the publications listed below, contacting the organizations listed, or talking with a registered dietitian. Learning more about nutrition will help you to make sense of the myths, find out the truth, and practice healthy eating and weight-control habits.

Myth: "Going vegetarian" means you are sure to lose weight and be healthier.

Fact: Vegetarian diets can be healthy because they are often lower in saturated fat and cholesterol and higher in fiber. Choosing a vegetarian diet with a low fat content can be helpful for weight loss. But vegetarians--like non-vegetarians--can also make poor food choices, like eating large amounts of junk (nutritionally empty) foods. Candy, chips, and other high-fat, vegetarian foods should be eaten in small amounts.

Vegetarian diets need to be as carefully planned as non-vegetarian diets to make sure they are nutritious. Vegetarian diets can provide the recommended daily amount of all the key nutrients if you choose foods carefully. Plants, especially fruits and vegetables, are the main source of nutrients in vegetarian diets. Some types of vegetarian diets (like those that include eggs and dairy foods) contain animal sources, while another type (the vegan diet) has no animal foods. Nutrients normally found in animal products that are not always found in a vegetarian diet are iron, calcium, vitamin D, vitamin B12, and zinc. Here are some foods that have these nutrients:

Iron: cashews, tomato juice, rice, tofu, lentils, and garbanzo beans (chick peas).

Calcium: dairy products, fortified soymilk, fortified orange juice, tofu, kale, and broccoli.

Vitamin D: fortified milk and soymilk, and fortified cereals (or a small amount of sunlight).

Vitamin B12: eggs, dairy products, and fortified soymilk, cereals, tempeh, and miso. (Tempeh and miso are foods made from soybeans. They are low in calories and fat and high in protein.)

Zinc: whole grains (especially the germ and bran of the grain), eggs, dairy products, nuts, tofu, leafy vegetables (lettuce, spinach, cabbage), and root vegetables (onions, potatoes, carrots, celery, radishes).

Vegetarians must eat a variety of plant foods over the course of a day to get enough protein. Those plant foods that have the most protein are lentils, tofu, nuts, seeds, tempeh, miso, and peas.


----------



## Jimmy1

looks like berradi to me?

hacks?...


----------



## 3752

it might be mate unfortunatly not everyone credits the original auther....


----------



## gazmatrix

Good Article, thanks... Should this last bit be 10-15g of Carb though...

The same will go while eating a P+F(ie: no more then 10-15g of Fat)


----------



## Techknow

excellent article, pscarb, three thing's i've learned since starting my bulking diet, and starting to eat healthy is

1) I can actually cook without a microwave,

2) the variety of foods out there are amazing, just varying my diet as you say, so i'm not eating the same thing day in day out.

3) food can be fun, i'm no Ainsley Harriot, But I give it a go.

And as you mentioned about feeling sluggish after fast food or unhealthy food, the other day I had a treat of a fried Brekkie at the local cafe, it was swimming in fat,

I couldn't believe the affect it had on me, it wasn't just sluggish it was like it had just sapped my strength, I felt down mentally as well as phsically, it was an eye opener, I won't be doin that again.

You don't realise the effect that the modern day diet has on us here in the west, as we've come acustomed to it over the years.

I hope you don't mind i've copied some of the article for my own personal files.



Once again excellent post mate thanks.


----------



## mrmasive

bump


----------



## LondonGeezer

nice article..!!


----------



## Ironman

Quality article


----------



## Peg

Thanks!

I say it should be a sticky. Those just starting could definitely use this.


----------



## Killerkeane

that is a very very good article, p1sses me off when the author is not credited tho, he should get a medal for that. Dam i've just creamed my pants........


----------



## dale_flex

Great article and i am gonna apply the nutrient timing techniques n my own diet. I also say it sould be a sticky! Dale


----------



## Toregar

Long, but great read


----------



## Galtonator

good read thanks fo that


----------



## hackskii

Although I agree with most parts of the article I don't agree with all, for instance.



Pscarb said:


> Saturated fat is the kind of fat that can lead to high blood cholesterol levels and increase the risk of heart disease.


I don't necessarily agree with this, saturated fats are important and must be in a diet for good health.



Pscarb said:


> Myth: Fresh fruits and vegetables are more nutritious than frozen or canned.
> 
> Fact: Most fruits and vegetables (produce) are naturally low in fat and calories. Frozen and canned fruits and vegetables can be just as nutritious as fresh. Frozen or canned produce is often packaged right after it has been picked, which helps keep most of its nutrients. Fresh produce can sometimes lose nutrients after being exposed to light or air.


Most frozen fruits and vegetables are picked ripe then frozen, this locks in the nutrition. Most raw or fresh fruits unless you are growing them and picking them ripe are usually picked early leaving them with less nutrition than their frozen counterparts.



Pscarb said:


> Myth: Starches are fattening and should be limited when trying to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: Potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, beans, and some vegetables (like squash, yams, sweet potatoes, turnips, beets, and carrots) are rich in complex carbohydrates (also called starch). Starch is an important source of energy for your body.


Something needs to be mentioned here that breads can be almost as high in the glycemic index as sugar. So, in reality they can make you fat as the spike in blood sugars will cause a spike in insulin and insulin is a storage hormone, it will drive down blood sugars and leave you hungry too.



Pscarb said:


> Myth: High-protein/low-carbohydrate diets are a healthy way to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: A high-protein/low-carbohydrate diet provides most of your calories each day from protein foods (like meat, eggs, and cheese) and few calories from carbohydrate foods (like breads, pasta, potatoes, fruits, and vegetables). People often get bored with these diets because they crave the plant-based foods they are not allowed to have or can have only in very small amounts. These diets often lack key nutrients found in carbohydrate foods.


Plant based foods are naturally low in carbohydrates and are suggested in a low carb diet, this is where most of the nutrition is anyway. Not only are they low in carbohydrates, high in vitamins and minerals but also high in fiber, not to mention the polyphenols, anti-oxidants and a host of other nutritious things.

Low carb diets do have vegetables and fruits in them and this is the only carbs allowed really.



Pscarb said:


> Many of these diets allow a lot of food high in fat, like bacon and cheese. High-fat diets can raise blood cholesterol levels, which increases a person's risk for heart disease and certain cancers.


Although this is true, Atkins proved that lipid profiles improve in ketogenic diets.



Pscarb said:


> Low-fat and nonfat dairy products are as nutritious as whole milk dairy products, but they are lower in fat and calories. Choose low-fat or nonfat milk, cheese, yogurt (frozen or regular), and reduced-fat ice cream.


This is actually not true, foods that are non fat and low fat that have been refined are not as good for you and are in fact raise the GI of that food, along with nutrient loss due to processing.



Pscarb said:


> Many people are worried about eating butter and margarine. Eating a lot of foods high in saturated fat (like butter) has been linked to high blood cholesterol levels and a greater risk of heart disease.


Margarine is no good for you but butter contains butyrate which is a known anti cancer causing agent. Butter does not increase your risk of heart disease, not unless you lived on it.


----------



## hackskii

Butter

Butter is made from the milk fat in cream and contains at least 80 percent milk fat, 18 percent water and 2 percent solids (mainly protein and salt).

The salt is added for flavor and as a preservative.

We have record of its use as early as 2,000 years before Christ.

Butyric acid, or butyrate, is an edible fatty acid present at the level of four percent in butter. Butyrate is a preferred food by normal cells, so much so that its half life in blood is only five minutes. Butyrate has the wonderful quality of being detrimental to the abnormal physiology of cancer cells. It can be used in the treatment of cancer, but requires a great deal more than that obtained from eating butter.

Don't be afraid to eat your butter. There is no evidence that it will raise your cholesterol.

It is better for you than the margarines, polyunsaturated vegetable oils and you can cook with it with no problems (low temp).

Butter contains no trans fatty acids, which recent studies have shown can raise LDL ("bad") and lower HDL ("good") cholesterol.

Butter also contains important vitamins and minerals such as calcium, protein, phosphorous, potassium, and vitamins A, D and E.

It is one of the most highly concentrated forms of fluid milk.

It takes 21 pounds of fresh, wholesome cow's milk to make each pound of butter.

Butter is graded by letter code, AA, A or B, according to flavor, texture, aroma and body, with AA being the supreme quality. Most butter sold in supermarkets is AA.


----------



## invisiblekid

If you dont work out should you replace your PWO with a meal?

And what should it be? I'm guessing you'd replace the protein for sure, but would you replace the carbs with lower GI types or replace with fat?


----------



## hackskii

Id probably use whole foods.

When dieting lower GI carbs are always better.


----------



## smithy26

any one got any good ideas for protein/ fats meals only


----------



## hackskii

smithy26 said:


> any one got any good ideas for protein/ fats meals only


Steak, chicken with the skin, sausage, salmon, eggs, cheese.


----------



## takeone

hackskii said:


> Steak, chicken with the skin, sausage, salmon, eggs, cheese.


would chicken with skin be ok for a protein/fat meal?

ive always took skin off,i love the skin aswell.

what type of fats would skin have good/bad?


----------



## hackskii

Its fine man, i eat the skin.....lol

Why ruin the taste?


----------



## R3261

horrible article


----------



## 3752

R3261 said:


> horrible article


why mate??


----------



## Robbyg

Fantastic im just about to start my bulking and this will help me so much with timings and meals thanks very much great article


----------



## R3261

Pscarb said:


> this article was written buy Dave876 from atomic mucle so all credit to him as it is a very intresting read.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> since I have had so many requests in the last few weeks to help people out with a "clean bulking diet" I figured I would write alittle something up so this could be easily understood, and so the user can make his own diet up using my protocols. Fist let me state that I follow John Berardi's methods of Nutrient timing so the way it works is this:
> 
> A.) meals will consist of Protein/Carbs(P+C), or Protein/Fats(P+F). Therefor while eating a P+C meal you will try to eat no more then 10-15g of fat at that time. The same will go while eating a P+F(ie: no more then 10-15g of fat) *splitting meals into p/f, p/c, on a bulk is just plain stupid*
> 
> B.) Since this is a "clean" bulk ALL sources of food should be from, you guessed it clean food( I will provide a list later) *sure it might make sense for those with an insatiable appetite, or those at a particularly advanced stage, where every .001% matters, but for the majority of trainers usefulness/practicality of such a protocol is highly unquestionable*
> 
> C.) You should aim for 7-8 meals/day.. Not only will this supply a steady level of quality food, but eating often will keep metabolism, and fat burning trucking all day *this is a complete myth*
> 
> D.) The three most important meals of the day are Breakfast, 1st Post weight training, and 2nd post weight training. These meals should NOT be neglected in anyway to be successful.
> 
> Of course while dieting in ANY sense it is a good idea to monitor your progress, and adjust calories as needed( remember we are all different so what I am listing are in fact general guidelines ). Be sure to monitor your progress on the scale, in the mirror, and with body fat tests if you have exposure to them. While either gaining or losing weight you should shoot for no more then 2 lbs. Gain or loss per week. If you are bulking and gaining more then that chances are you are gaining fat and you need to look at your diet to make adjustments. What I suggest for "baseline" numbers are these: (I will use a 160lb example)
> 
> Protein- 1.25- 1.5gram X 1 Lb. body weight = 200-240g/day
> 
> Fat- .6-.75gram X body weight = 96- 120g/day
> 
> Carb- 1.5-1.75gram X body weight = 240-280g/day* carbs should almost always be the preferred energy source and are too low*
> 
> If you feel that you are gaining fat then start cutting carbs, and fats down, but never protein! I suggest for a leaner person(10%BF or lower) to start at the higher number X body weight, and work your way up or down as needed, as for a "not so lean" person start on the lower end, and adjust as needed.
> 
> A typical weight training day should look like, and I will use a 5 p.m. workout time as an example:
> 
> M1- P+C
> 
> M2- P+C
> 
> M3- P+F
> 
> M4-(pre workout) P+ light amount of carbs( ex. Smaller version of Post workout shake)
> 
> Train
> 
> M5 P+C Preferably bring this in a shaker bottle to the gym and drink a.s.a.p.
> 
> M6 -P+C approx. 1-1.5 hours later
> 
> M7 P+F
> 
> M8 P+F pre bed meal preferably slower acting protein sources ex: casein protein powder, or cottage cheese + a small amount of fat
> 
> The post workout shake should consist of:
> 
> 25-40g of Whey protein powder
> 
> 50-75g Dextrose powder(powder version of Gatorade will work)
> 
> 5-10g of glutamine powder *( for recovery) ? ?*
> 
> ?g of Creatine if you are using it.
> 
> Protein sources:
> 
> Chicken breast(grilled with seasoning)
> 
> Lean Red meats(count as a P+F meal)
> 
> Lean fishes(Tuna most commonly)
> 
> Fatty fishes(salmon P+F meal)
> 
> Whole eggs(P+F meals)
> 
> Egg Whites(P+C meals)
> 
> Turkey
> 
> Low fat cottage cheese(1-2%)
> 
> Protein powder
> 
> Jerky
> 
> Carb sources:
> 
> Oatmeal(not instant)
> 
> Yams
> 
> Sweet potatoes
> 
> Brown rice
> 
> Whole grain bread/wraps
> 
> Steamed/grilled vegetables
> 
> "Healthy" Fibrous cereals ( Fiber One, granola(low sugar) Smart Start, Uncle Sams)
> 
> Fat sources:
> 
> Nuts( preferably Raw almonds, walnuts, cashews etc&#8230
> 
> Flax seeds/ Flax seed oil
> 
> Fish oil caps
> 
> Natural peanut butter(Don't make it a staple fat though)
> 
> Olive Oil
> 
> Fats from animals(again not as a staple)
> 
> Tips:
> 
> -When taking in carbs try to take in a bulk of them during meals 1,PWO,and the meal after so basically make the carbs in M2 your smallest P+C meal. *why ? *
> 
> -Pre-bed meal should be slow digesting protein like casein protein powder, or get used to eating 1-2% cottage cheese To make this alitte easier if you don't like cottage cheese(trust me I used to HATE it) What I do is mix ½ Cup of cottage cheese with ½ scoop of Chocolate protein powder, and pretend it is pudding!
> 
> -Make sure you eat every 2-3 hours.
> 
> -Take your vitamins!
> 
> -Limit alcohol as it reduces Testosterone levels, and also halts the fat burning progress until ALL alcohol is burned. *alcohol is fine, with moderation*
> 
> -Have a cheat meal or two per week. I like to make mine over the weekend. While I actually even cheat "clean" you DO NOT have to as well. When I say that I cheat clean I mean that I will just eat my normal foods except in a larger amount, or I will go out to a restaurant and get say Chicken, Rice, and beans. I am also human, and will splurge once in a while on something that has been tempting me like PIZZA!! *the notion of a cheat meal is an unhealthy way about things. why does an atypical bb meal have to be deemed as cheating*
> 
> -Try to take in a salad or some steamed vegetables with your P+F meals, the vitamins, and fiber are very important.
> 
> -Non- weight training days I feel that you should eat 2 P+C meals(3 if leaner) and they should be the earliest meals of the day. All of your other meals should be P+F. *why*
> 
> I recommend either signing up at Fitday.com , or picking up a Calorie guide book so you know how many grams you are getting from particular foods.
> 
> -Keep a food log if possible for atleast a few weeks to get a feel of how close you are hitting your numbers, and to also see what is, or isn't working for you.
> 
> If there are anymore questions feel free to ask, I hope this will allow you to make your own menu, and help you to understand when to time your meals.
> 
> A Ten-Step Strategy To Consistently Eating Clean
> 
> Over my past ten years of bodybuilding I have always enjoyed working out. I could never understand people when they said they didn't enjoy training. I love the psyching up pre-workout to reach new heights in strength and intensity, followed by the satisfaction of achieving training goals. However, I can understand it when people say that they don't enjoy eating healthy all the time.
> 
> In today's quick fix society everybody wants things done fast and people don't like wasting their limited time. This combined with the overwhelming amount of fast-food restaurants is causing a massive dent in the general public's level of health. People grab a fast bite to eat on the way home from work to save time purchasing and cooking a healthy alternative. Luckily, we as health enthusiasts are more informed with regards to the consequences of following such an unhealthy lifestyle. But, this does not mean we are totally immune to the urges of eating junk food. This article is not just based at bodybuilder pre-contest, as the off-season diet can be just as challenging.
> 
> Eating a good quality, high protein meals and resisting junk food when you are 'bulking up' can be incredibly hard. However, it is necessary if you want to look like a bodybuilder year round rather than just when competing. With this in mind I have written a ten-step guide to eating clean consistently in order to get the most out of your bodybuilding endeavors.
> 
> 1.
> 
> Eating For Performance Over Pleasure.
> 
> Taking your physique to the next level means eating for optimal performance, recovery and growth. I always notice a huge difference to my training capabilities and ability to increase strength if I have been eating a good, clean bodybuilding diet. After supplying my body with the fuel it needs to run at it's optimum level I feel fully charged, focused and bursting with energy to make that workout really count.
> 
> However, I have also felt the reverse (especially while at college) feeling lethargic and no strength as a result of following a poor diet. This experience motivates me to stay on track with my diet plan as I hate not performing my best in the gym. Especially when it has been a result of eating for pleasure i.e. useless junk food. Sure, it is ok to have one cheat meal a week, the problems occur when this becomes a frequent habit. Eating **** all day and then going to the gym only results in a **** workout! *why always in extreme's. what's wrong with a middle ground*
> 
> 2.
> 
> Develop An Effective Eating Plan And Know What You Need To Eat Every Day.
> 
> After you have established what your training and physique goals are, whether it be increase muscle size or lose body fat, it is then important to develop a nutritional plan that is going to make your goals a reality. There are many great articles on bodybuilding.com as to what you should eat in terms of the amount of protein, carbs and quality fats and also the total amount of calories you should be taking in depending on your needs (building or cutting up).
> 
> When you've determined your nutritional needs its then important to create an effective eating plan based around your lifestyle and how you intend on fitting your healthy eating around your work or college schedule. Plan it out of paper with the various meal timings and what you intend to eat throughout the day. Carry this plan around with you so you can constantly refer to it to keeping yourself on track. After a while the meal timing will become second nature. Also, it is important to plan for any obstacles that might occur and mess up your plan. Always having a protein bar, meal replacements or even fruit available will help you compensate for any shortcomings that might challenge your eating plan.
> 
> 3.
> 
> Recording Your Diet Daily And Calculating Your Nutrient Intakes.
> 
> Every day record your diet and the timing of your meals. At the end of the day calculate you nutrient intake for the day. This will allow you to know if you are accomplishing you targeted meal plans or not. It can also be invaluable in analyzing your current progression. If you're not getting progressively stronger or bigger changing your routine shouldn't be the first steps taken, rather you should look at your food intake and see if there are areas in which you can improve. Often, what people plan on eating daily and what they actually do consume can be completely different. Even though this practice of calculating your daily intake can be time consuming it is well worth when you start progressing towards your goals.
> 
> 4.
> 
> Keep A Daily Diet Checklist.
> 
> I have found keeping a daily diet checklist invaluable. In this checklist I write down my nutritional requirements such as; eating at least 300g of protein a day, drinking at least 1 gallon of water a day, taking in two tablespoons of flax seed oil per day, perfectly following the post-workout supplement and meal plans every training day, not eating any cheat food all day, consistently recording my diet every day.
> 
> I have devised a chart which I use it allows my to tick or cross a box related to one of these tasks above. I strive to get a complete day worth of ticks meaning that I have achieved my diet goals. However, I'm also honest and will cross them when I have not lived up to my plans. This daily reminder keeps me on track and motivated to eat like a bodybuilder consistently.
> 
> the above three points, even the word anal seems too soft
> 
> 5.
> 
> Constantly Looking For New Exciting Meal Plans For Diversity.
> 
> Eating healthy doesn't have to be boring. Many people like to just keep it simple and stay to just chicken breasts and rice. That's fine if you can do that, but another alternative is too seek out tasty and healthy bodybuilding meals. You can be inventive. Use spices when you cook to give your food a added kick, use a wide variety of vegetables and create different salads. In a great book called 'Sliced' author Negrita Jayde has pages packed with enticing meals.
> 
> With a bit of imagination, trial and error you can develop a whole range of great tasting meals which not only help you achieve you goals but also assists in preventing the temptation for junk food. I have different meal plans for every day of the week, so that I'm not eating the same dish more than twice a week. This really helps in preventing boredom and keeping me consistent.
> 
> 6.
> 
> Never Go Longer Than 3 Hours Without A Healthy Meal.
> 
> It is important to keep your body in an anabolic state and if you're not feeding your body regularly it will go into a catabolic state and begin eating muscle for fuel. This is the last thing that any bodybuilder wants so always have food at hand. I try to eat at least every 2 hours.* bollocks. no need to eat every two hours. eating larger meals will simply take longer to digest. it may be beneficial to eat more regularly (easier to consume the requisit calories...) but the notion going more than a couple of hours without food causes your muscles to waste away is false.*This doesn't always have to be solid food, but could be a meal replacement or a protein drink with some fruit. As long as you're giving your body fuel to work with you'll be fine. Also, by eating frequently you help prevent cravings for junk food, as when you get too hungry you can end-up desiring fast food to satisfy your hunger. 7.
> 
> Devising Alternatives To 'Cheat' Meals
> 
> When it comes to your cheat meal, or even cheat day it can be very easy after a long week of healthy eating to go overboard and eat everything you desire and consume loads of useless calories. A good way to avoid this type of excessive bingeing is to devise some good alternatives to cheat meals. For example, a Pizza Hut pizza with loads of toppings can quickly add up to well over 1000 - 1500 calories and about 100grams of fat.
> 
> *stupid, potentiating the risk of an eating disorder*
> 
> Now that's a lot for the body to deal with and although it might taste good at the time you generally feel sluggish and lethargic afterwards, especially as most people will eat this meal at night and let it sit on their stomachs as they sleep. A good alternative is to make your own pizza. In the supermarkets you can buy the base, then add fat free pasta sauce to it along with chicken, fat free ham and fat free cheese. It can end up tasting pretty good with less then half the calories and fat than the fast food choice.
> 
> *stupid, potentiating the risk of an eating disorder*
> 
> When it comes to good old' cheeseburgers and fries, again, rather than just heading for the golden arches get some lean beef patties from the supermarket, some whole wheat buns, fat free cheese and steak fries (which have much less fat in them compared to the shoestring variety). You'll still feel like you're having a cheat meal just without the same uncomfortable feelings of being bloated after. You can experiment with your different preferences of cheat meals to create a better choice than the quick-fix fast food offering.
> 
> *stupid, potentiating ...*
> 
> 8.
> 
> Keep Your Physique And Diet Goals Visible.
> 
> Always have your goals in sight. Put them on the fridge, on your desk at work or in your car. Just so that you are constantly reminded what you really want to achieve. This will help keep yourself focused and help curtail any urges that might creep in to spoil your healthy eating day. Whenever you feel weak mentally and just want to pig-out on junk food visualize how you want to look and you'll soon come back in line with your diet plans. The thought of having a great physique that you're proud of sure outweighs the short-lived enjoyment of junk food.
> 
> 9.
> 
> Get A Strong Support Team Who Keeps An Eye On You.
> 
> Although bodybuilding is a individual sport we all need a good strong support team who will help us through the mentally and physically tough times. By including your family and friends with your journey they will soon become apart of it. They will be there to stop you when you feel like eating un-planned junk meals, and if they're really great they might even make some nutritious bodybuilding meals for you! Moms in particular can be good at that. So make you quest for physique improvement a team situation and you'll feel much better for it.
> 
> 10.
> 
> Become A Mentor To Someone Else Wanting To Clean Up Their Diet.
> 
> Another great way to keep yourself on track is to become a mentor to someone else close to you who wants help improving his or her body. Firstly, they will turn to you as they will view you as a trusted source of information and advice on how to achieve their goals. Then furthermore you will become a role model to them. They see you being strict with your diet and training and achieving great results and they want to do the same. In this situation, being a role model makes you more accountable for your actions as you want to set an example to them that through hard work and discipline they can attain their physique dreams. It is always harder to let someone else down who is counting on you for guidance and motivation, than it is just to let yourself down. Furthermore, you'll feel great by actually making a difference in someone else's quality of life.
> 
> I hope that these 10 strategies will help you with maintaining your healthy bodybuilding diet.
> 
> Myth and fact
> 
> Myth: Fad diets work for permanent weight loss.
> 
> Fact: Fad diets are not the best ways to lose weight and keep it off. These eating plans often promise to help you lose a lot of weight quickly, or tell you to cut certain foods out of your diet to lose weight. Although you may lose weight at first while on these kinds of diets, they can be unhealthy because they often keep you from getting all the nutrients that your body needs. Fad diets may seriously limit or forbid certain types of food, so most people quickly get tired of them and regain the lost weight.
> 
> Research suggests that losing 1/2 to 2 pounds a week by eating better and exercising more is the best way to lose weight and keep it off. By improving your eating and exercise habits, you will develop a healthier lifestyle and control your weight. You will also reduce your chances of developing heart disease, high blood pressure, and diabetes. (For more information about how to develop and maintain a healthy lifestyle, read Weight Loss for Life, listed in the "Additional Reading" section at the end of this fact sheet.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Skipping meals is a good way to lose weight.
> 
> *tons of data supproting skipping meals and cr*
> 
> Fact: Your body needs a certain amount of calories and nutrients each day in order to work properly. If you skip meals during the day, you will be more likely to make up for those missing calories by snacking or eating more at the next meal. Studies show that people who skip breakfast tend to be heavier than those who eat a nutritious breakfast. A healthier way to lose weight is to eat many small meals throughout the day that include a variety of nutritious, low-fat, and low-calorie foods.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: "I can lose weight while eating anything I want."
> 
> Fact: This statement is not always true. It is possible to eat any kind of food you want and lose weight. * this dispelling what myth *But you still need to limit the number of calories that you eat every day, usually by eating smaller amounts of food. When trying to lose weight, you can eat your favorite foods--as long as you pay attention to the total amount of food that you eat. You need to use more calories than you eat to lose weight.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The best way to lose weight is to cut back on the number of calories you eat and be more physically active.
> 
> TIP: To buy lower calorie canned fruits, buy those packed in water or juice instead of in heavy syrup.
> 
> TIP: To buy lower calorie frozen vegetables, buy those without added cheese, butter, or cream sauces.
> 
> Myth: Eating after 8 p.m. causes weight gain.
> 
> Fact: It doesn't matter what time of day you eat--it's how much you eat during the whole day and how much exercise you get that make you gain or lose weight. No matter when you eat your meals, your body will store extra calories as fat. If you want to have a snack before bedtime, make sure that you first think about how many calories you have already eaten that day.
> 
> *although i generally agree with the statement, how does this fit in with the pro/f, pro/c recommendations above*
> 
> Try not to snack while doing other things like watching television, playing video games, or using the computer. If you eat meals and snacks in the kitchen or dining room, you are less likely to be distracted and more likely to be aware of what and how much you are eating. (If you want to snack while watching TV, take a small amount of food with you--like a handful of pretzels or a couple of cookies--not the whole bag.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Certain foods, like grapefruit, celery, or cabbage soup, can burn fat and make you lose weight.
> 
> Fact: No foods can burn fat. Some foods with caffeine may speed up your metabolism (the way your body uses energy, or calories) for a short time, but they do not cause weight loss. The best way to lose weight is to cut back on the number of calories you eat and be more physically active.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Natural or herbal weight-loss products are safe and effective.
> 
> Fact: A product that claims to be "natural" or "herbal" is not necessarily safe. These products are not usually tested scientifically to prove that they are safe or that they work.
> 
> Some herbal or other natural products may be unsafe to use with other drugs or may hurt people with certain medical conditions. Check with your doctor or other qualified health professional before using any herbal or natural weight-loss product.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Nuts are fattening and you shouldn't eat them if you want to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: Although high in calories and fat, most (but not all) types of nuts have low amounts of saturated fat. Saturated fat is the kind of fat that can lead to high blood cholesterol levels and increase the risk of heart disease. *no need for the sat fat health scare*
> 
> Nuts are a good source of protein and fiber, and they do not have any cholesterol. In small amounts, nuts can be part of a healthy weight-loss program. (A 1-ounce serving of mixed nuts, which is about 1/3 cup, has 170 calories.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommends 2 to 4 servings of fruit and 3 to 5 servings of vegetables each day.
> 
> A serving =
> 
> 1 medium apple or orange (no bigger than a tennis ball) or banana
> 
> 1/2 cup of chopped, cooked, or canned fruit
> 
> 1/4 cup of dried fruit
> 
> 3/4 cup of fruit or vegetable juice
> 
> 1 cup of raw leafy greens (a little smaller than a softball)
> 
> 1/2 cup of cooked vegetables
> 
> Myth: Eating red meat is bad for your health and will make it harder to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: Red meat, pork, chicken, and fish contain some saturated fat and cholesterol. But they also have nutrients that are important for good health, like protein, iron, and zinc.
> 
> Eating lean meat (meat without a lot of visible fat) in small amounts can be part of a healthy weight-loss plan. A serving size is 2 to 3 ounces of cooked meat, which is about the size of a deck of cards. Choose cuts of meat that are lower in fat such as beef eye of the round, top round, or pork tenderloin, and trim any extra fat before cooking. The "select" grade of meat is lower in fat than "choice" and "prime" grades.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Fresh fruits and vegetables are more nutritious than frozen or canned.
> 
> Fact: Most fruits and vegetables (produce) are naturally low in fat and calories. Frozen and canned fruits and vegetables can be just as nutritious as fresh. Frozen or canned produce is often packaged right after it has been picked, which helps keep most of its nutrients. Fresh produce can sometimes lose nutrients after being exposed to light or air.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Starches are fattening and should be limited when trying to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: Potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, beans, and some vegetables (like squash, yams, sweet potatoes, turnips, beets, and carrots) are rich in complex carbohydrates (also called starch). Starch is an important source of energy for your body. *how does this fit in with the pro/c recommendations above*
> 
> *i can't read the rest of this *
> 
> *i've had enough*
> 
> Foods high in starch can be low in fat and calories. They become high in fat and calories when you eat them in large amounts, or they are made with rich sauces, oils, or other high-fat toppings like butter, sour cream, or mayonnaise. Try to avoid high-fat toppings and choose starchy foods that are high in fiber, like whole grains, beans, and peas.
> 
> The Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommends 6 to 11 servings a day from the bread, cereal, rice, and pasta group, even when trying to lose weight. A serving size can be one slice of bread, 1 ounce of ready-to-eat cereal, or 1/2 cup of pasta, rice, or cooked cereal.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The Lowdown on Labels
> 
> Often, food labels claim that a product is fat free, low-fat, or light. Because these terms can be confusing, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has defined each one:
> 
> Fat free--The product has less than 0.5 grams of fat per serving.
> 
> Low-fat--The product has 3 grams or less of fat per serving.
> 
> Reduced or less fat--The product has at least 25 percent less fat per serving than the full-fat version.
> 
> Lite or light--
> 
> These terms can have a few meanings:
> 
> n the product has fewer calories or half the fat of the non-light version, or
> 
> n the sodium content of a low-calorie, low-fat food is 50 percent less than the non-light version, or
> 
> n a food is clearer in color (like light instead of dark corn syrup).
> 
> Myth: Fast foods are always an unhealthy choice and you should not eat them when dieting.
> 
> Fact: Fast foods can be part of a healthy weight-loss program with a little bit of know-how. Choose salads and grilled foods instead of fried foods, which are high in fat and calories. Use high-fat, high-calorie toppings, like full-fat mayonnaise and salad dressings only in small amounts.
> 
> Eating fried fast food (like french fries) or other high-fat foods like chocolate once in a while as a special treat is fine--but try to split an order with a friend or order a small portion. In small amounts, these foods can still be part of a healthy eating plan.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Fish has no fat or cholesterol.
> 
> Fact: Although all fish has some fat and cholesterol, most fish is lower in saturated fat and cholesterol than beef, pork, chicken, and turkey. Fish is a good source of protein. Types of fish that are higher in fat (like salmon, mackerel, sardines, herring, and anchovies) are rich in omega-3 fatty acids. These fatty acids are being studied because they may be linked to a lower risk for heart disease. Grilled, baked, or broiled fish (instead of fried) can be part of a healthy weight-loss plan.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: High-protein/low-carbohydrate diets are a healthy way to lose weight.
> 
> Fact: A high-protein/low-carbohydrate diet provides most of your calories each day from protein foods (like meat, eggs, and cheese) and few calories from carbohydrate foods (like breads, pasta, potatoes, fruits, and vegetables). People often get bored with these diets because they crave the plant-based foods they are not allowed to have or can have only in very small amounts. These diets often lack key nutrients found in carbohydrate foods.
> 
> Many of these diets allow a lot of food high in fat, like bacon and cheese. High-fat diets can raise blood cholesterol levels, which increases a person's risk for heart disease and certain cancers.
> 
> High-protein/low-carbohydrate diets may cause rapid weight loss--but most of it is water weight and lean muscle mass--not fat. You lose water because your kidneys try to get rid of the excess waste products of protein and fat, called ketones, that your body makes.
> 
> This is not a healthy way to lose weight! It overworks your kidneys, and can cause dehydration, headaches, and bad breath. It can also make you feel nauseous, tired, weak, and dizzy. A buildup of ketones in your blood (called ketosis) can cause your body to produce high levels of uric acid, which is a risk factor for gout (a painful swelling of the joints) and kidney stones. Ketosis can be very risky for pregnant women and people with diabetes.
> 
> By following a reduced-calorie diet that is well-balanced between carbohydrates, proteins, and fats, you will still lose weight--without hurting your body. You will also be more likely to keep the weight off.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Calorie free--The product has less than 5 calories per serving.
> 
> Low calorie--The product has 40 calories or less per serving.
> 
> Reduced or fewer calories--The product has at least 25 percent fewer calories per serving than the non-reduced version.
> 
> Make sure to read the Nutrition Facts Label to find out how many calories are in a food.
> 
> Myth: Dairy products are fattening and unhealthy.
> 
> Fact: Dairy products have many nutrients your body needs. They have calcium to help children grow strong bones and to keep adult bones strong and healthy. They also have vitamin D to help your body use calcium, and protein to build muscles and to help organs work properly.
> 
> Low-fat and nonfat dairy products are as nutritious as whole milk dairy products, but they are lower in fat and calories. Choose low-fat or nonfat milk, cheese, yogurt (frozen or regular), and reduced-fat ice cream.
> 
> For people who can't digest lactose (a type of sugar found in milk and other dairy products), lactose-free dairy products can be used. These are also good sources of protein and calcium. If you are sensitive to some dairy foods, you may still be able to eat others, like yogurt, hard cheese, evaporated skim milk, and buttermilk. Other good sources of calcium are dark leafy vegetables (like spinach), calcium-fortified juice, bread, and soy products (like tofu), and canned fish with soft bones (like salmon).
> 
> Many people are worried about eating butter and margarine. Eating a lot of foods high in saturated fat (like butter) has been linked to high blood cholesterol levels and a greater risk of heart disease. Some research suggests that high amounts of "trans fat" can also cause high blood cholesterol levels. Trans fat is found in margarine, and in crackers, cookies, and other snack foods made with hydrogenated vegetable shortening or oil. Trans fat is formed when vegetable oil is hardened to become margarine or shortening, a process called "hydrogenation." More research is needed to find out the effect of trans fat on the risk of heart disease. Foods high in fat, like butter and margarine, should be used in small amounts.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Myth: Low-fat or no fat means no calories.
> 
> Fact: Remember that most fruits and vegetables are naturally low in fat and calories. Other low-fat or nonfat foods may still have a lot of calories. Often these foods will have extra sugar, flour, or starch thickeners to make them taste better. These ingredients can add calories, which can lead to weight gain.
> 
> A low-fat or nonfat food is usually lower in calories than the same size portion of the full-fat product. The number of calories depends on the amount of carbohydrate, protein, and fat in the food. Carbohydrate and protein have about 4 calories per gram, and fat has more than twice that amount (9 calories per gram).
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Be a "Sensible" Consumer
> 
> If you don't know whether or not to believe a weight-loss or nutrition claim, check it out! Find out more about nutrition and weight loss by reading the publications listed below, contacting the organizations listed, or talking with a registered dietitian. Learning more about nutrition will help you to make sense of the myths, find out the truth, and practice healthy eating and weight-control habits.
> 
> Myth: "Going vegetarian" means you are sure to lose weight and be healthier.
> 
> Fact: Vegetarian diets can be healthy because they are often lower in saturated fat and cholesterol and higher in fiber. Choosing a vegetarian diet with a low fat content can be helpful for weight loss. But vegetarians--like non-vegetarians--can also make poor food choices, like eating large amounts of junk (nutritionally empty) foods. Candy, chips, and other high-fat, vegetarian foods should be eaten in small amounts.
> 
> Vegetarian diets need to be as carefully planned as non-vegetarian diets to make sure they are nutritious. Vegetarian diets can provide the recommended daily amount of all the key nutrients if you choose foods carefully. Plants, especially fruits and vegetables, are the main source of nutrients in vegetarian diets. Some types of vegetarian diets (like those that include eggs and dairy foods) contain animal sources, while another type (the vegan diet) has no animal foods. Nutrients normally found in animal products that are not always found in a vegetarian diet are iron, calcium, vitamin D, vitamin B12, and zinc. Here are some foods that have these nutrients:
> 
> Iron: cashews, tomato juice, rice, tofu, lentils, and garbanzo beans (chick peas).
> 
> Calcium: dairy products, fortified soymilk, fortified orange juice, tofu, kale, and broccoli.
> 
> Vitamin D: fortified milk and soymilk, and fortified cereals (or a small amount of sunlight).
> 
> Vitamin B12: eggs, dairy products, and fortified soymilk, cereals, tempeh, and miso. (Tempeh and miso are foods made from soybeans. They are low in calories and fat and high in protein.)
> 
> Zinc: whole grains (especially the germ and bran of the grain), eggs, dairy products, nuts, tofu, leafy vegetables (lettuce, spinach, cabbage), and root vegetables (onions, potatoes, carrots, celery, radishes).
> 
> Vegetarians must eat a variety of plant foods over the course of a day to get enough protein. Those plant foods that have the most protein are lentils, tofu, nuts, seeds, tempeh, miso, and peas.


----------



## Abide

Very useful post..

Thank you


----------



## RXnik

can we make this a sticky would be really useful for new trainers


----------



## bkoz

I was enjoying reading that and then read the replies.And it was simple now it lost me.And thats allways the problem people complicate things.Imo most people dont want single digite weight loss.Cheers paul thats helped alot...For mr avridge this will help him alot...


----------



## nitrogen

Can I cycle carbs during clean bulking to help metabolism work more efficiently to burn bodyfat? As far as I am concerned it would make sense. Any opinions?


----------



## Outtapped

are the stats based on nattys? as surely the more than 2lbs could be a lot higher

- - - Updated - - -

are the stats based on nattys? as surely the more than 2lbs could be a lot higher


----------



## RMD

Good bit of info, just keep an open mind as every one is different nothing beats good old real life experiences.


----------

